# Steam tip compatibility (Bezzera BZ02)



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

I would like to replace the (standard?) Bezerra 4 hole tip for something with two holes to reduce volume of steam, it needs a 10mm female tip, but in Europe I am unsure where to get a compatible one.

This coffeegeek thread recommended gold point 2 (2x1mm hole) from first line who do not ship to UK - the description is clear that it will fit BZ02 ;

This home-barista suggests EP HQ 2 (2x0.8mm hole, USA supplier) and the description elaborates that male

wand must not be greater than 5 threads and will not fit a silvia V3 since too many threads (I suppose it fits but maybe you just see unused threads, so compatibility issues could be subtle)

Maybe I should email a number of European suppliers,, but they are frequently unresponsive on such small issues.

Am I missing a European supplier with a more descriptive website ? or what tip would you recommend

[ There seem few existing threads on this (and search engine says word tip too common),

eg this and this , mostly under machine specific forums where folks are buying from their manufacturer, however Bezzera schematics seem to show only a single tip with four holes.]


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

If you were not set on replacing it, I'd say just plug 2 holes with a high temp epoxy paste or with solder. Epoxy is non toxic, so it's OK and it is hard enough.

You can re-drill them if you change your mind ...

my 2cents


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks,

yes I had contemplated blocking holes (US folks suggest toothpicks) but had wondered about subsequently digging the epoxy out,.

I still did not find an alternative two hole to buy in europe ... give up and work with improving skill with 4 holes on a small quantity of milk (I need to buy some full fat? rather than semi-skimmed)

After measuring the outside male diameter it is 10mm, there are three threads with total stub being 5mm, so although I had seen tips specified as 1/8" and wondered if they might fit , 1/8" BSP (which I think they meant) is 9.7mm outside diameter with 0.907 mm pitch, whereas I assume I have 1mm pitch (no gauge) holes are greater than 1mm : so the EP part I reference would fit.

There are a number of threads where folks inadvertently tried to force 10mm onto 1/8bsp and vice versa aided by ptfe.

[ I could buy another bezzera 4 hole and plug 2, but would have liked

Marzocco seem to be either 1/8" or 14mm for reference.

I think a Rancilio silivia V3 tip might fit but has more threads inside tip so would need either ptfe or packing with washers to secure it (but current tip also has a nylon washer inside anyway)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I am using the two hole tip from my Fracino Piccino on my BZ02.

Fits straight on.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Norvin,

Thanks - expressounderground sell Francino 2x1mm tip for bearable ~£10 shipped

[i think I should have emailed you about Bezzera pod->pot conversion after I subsequently saw your

posts of re-engineering group head]


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

They are both M10 x 1 mm threads.

The Fracino tip is deeper and has more threads with a small unthreaded section so that the tip overlaps the wand shaft. On the Bezzera the tip will need one or two viton O rings to make a perfect fit if that matters to you, I don't bother.


----------

